
Does Facebook have a moral responsibility to shut down Trump? - SocksCanClose
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/276503-facebook-employee-said-to-pose-question-about-stopping-trump-to-ceo
======
SixSigma
> "I hear fearful voices calling for building walls and distancing people they
> label as others, for blocking free expression, for slowing immigration,
> reducing trade and, in some cases around the world, even cutting access to
> the internet,” he said.

tbh that could be plenty of candidates.

“I voted numerous times when I was a senator to spend money to build a barrier
to try to prevent illegal immigrants from coming in [from Mexico],” Clinton
said “and I do think that you have to control your borders.”

[http://www.latintimes.com/hillary-clinton-bragging-about-
bui...](http://www.latintimes.com/hillary-clinton-bragging-about-building-
border-wall-keeping-out-illegal-immigrants-352631)

------
powera
The current title is blatant editorializing on the part of the submitter.

